# Training Myst



## bibliocat (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. I just acquired my new budgie friend yesterday. He's a lot of fun so far. I'm really trying to follow the training/taming instructions very carefully. I have one question of many. Can two people train/tame him simultaneously, or does it have to be just one person? My best friend lives with me, and she wants to get him used to her too.:albino:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Yes, you can both spend time with your new budgie and train him.
To avoid confusion or mixed signals, it's best that you both use the same training methods.
In order to be less overwhelming, you and your friend can start by having individual training sessions with him at different times of the day.

You will find lots of good info on the sticky threads at the top of the main page here at the Taming and Bonding section.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your little friend  I'm sure that with all the work you're doing, soon he will be more trusting of you :thumbsup:

Aluz has given great advice with regards to taming him. It's good that both you and your friend will be interacting with him; with consistent work he will begin to see you both as his flock mates 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the many forum articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care and practices. If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around and it's great to have you with us! :wave:


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

:iagree::goodpost:

I just wanted to add that you should wait until your budgie is settled in before trying to tame him!:thumbsup: Welcome to TB!:welcome:


----------

